# Houston Dam - white bass



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

We took the boat out for a freshwater cruise on Saturday. Put in at GoodTimes Marina and headed over to the Lake Houston Dam. Ended up catching some decent white bass on jigs. (black tube head jigs with green and pink tails)

We threw back 4 or 5 before we realized they were keeper white bass. We're primarily saltwater fisherman...so we were confused at 1st. Ended up with 6 in the box. 

I think we'll be out there again. It was a good time.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

I hear ya Blue. I did the same thing the first time I started catching them...


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I think we'll definitely go back out there. It was an easy trip, and I'm sure the lower San Jac has some nice scenery in the warmer summer months!!


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

How is that ramp @ Good Time Marina for launching a 19ft Center Console? I'm a salty dog but this time of the year I usually bank fish for whites up Spring Creek via Jones Park in the Kendwick subdivision, and at times make the long haul to Lock & Dam. 

Don't know what effect it will have on the fishing below Houston Dam but Conroe is releasing 6,000 cu ft. per min. They say that is the most they have released in years.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Good Time Marina That Brings Back Good Times . Thanks For Thne Report


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Good Times Marina...*

Good place to have a beer after fishing...didn't they used to have bands on Sundays, or am I thinking of another place?

Later
R3F


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

In a couple of months you won't be able to see the river for all of the boats. When the crappie start spawning it gets real busy. Neighbor of mine gets a box full of catfish on a regular basis, too.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I launched my 22' Blue Wave at that ramp, so I'm sure a 19' wouldn't be a problem. 

I've heard that in a few months we won't need an anchor...just tie up to another boat out there by the dam because it gets SO packed.


----------



## longggfish (Aug 14, 2005)

anybody have directions to gootime marina


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Go north on Sheldon Rd until it deadends into Garrett and turn left it will be towards the end on the left side.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Here is a link to the map.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...cid=lfmaplink2&name=Good Times Marina&dtype=s


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Well the link is not working, just type in Good Times Marina and Sheldon,Tx.


----------



## longggfish (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks jj


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

its been a while but i remember taking a right from sheldon onto garret, good times will be on the left as said a little ways down.


----------

